#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  ياعالم يا هووو فهمونا هى حركه ولا ثورة ولا إنقلاب

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

_ياعالم يا هووو فهمونا هى حركه ولا ثورة
ولا إنقلاب

_
_
ثورة ياعالم يعنى تجيب عاليها واطيها
وده محصلشى أبدا
الثورة الفرنسية مثلا مثلا
جابت عاليها واطيها
وطلعت من تحت لفوق
وبقت فرنسا دولة كبيره ومتقدمة
وعاصمتها عاصمة النور

_
_والثورة فى الصين حكايتها حكايه
وحته من الصين بقت تايوان
ورغم كده الصين قوه كبيره وبيتعملها حساب

_
_
وبصوا للهند لا فى ثورة ولا فى إحزنون
ومن ساعة المحتل البريطانى ما مشى
والهند فى الطالع دايما لفوق

_
_دى حتى ماما أمريكا
كان المحتل البريطانى
كابس على نفسها
لكن نعالوا شوفوا عيد إستقلالها
كل 4 يوليو من كل عام
حاجه تفرح وترد الروح
لكن إلا خيبتنا إحنا فى إنقلاب

_
_عسكرنا الخايب فى 23 يوليو المظلوم
إللى طمعوا فى كرسى السلطة والحكم
ومن يوميها وإحنا فى النازل على طول
لا سد عالى نفع ولا الصحرا إخضرت
ولا المهندس جاى المهندس جاى
ولا كهربا رخصت ولا إحزنون
ونجى لآخرتها وحكايتنا مع الجيل الرابع
من نتاج 23 يوليو 
المظلوم كيوم من أيام السنه الميلادية
ونلاقي كل همهم
الحفاظ على الإستقرار
والحفاظ على الوحده الوطنيه

_

_والحفاظ على محمد إبراهيم سليمان

_
_
والحفاظ على فاروق حسنى

_
_
والحفاظ على الطوارئ

_
_
والحفاظ على نزيف الأسفلت

_
_
والحفاظ على جامعاتنا خارج المنافسه
والحفاظ على قضائنا البطئ
والحفاظ على أنفلونزا الطيور والخنازير
والحفاظ على الفساد فى أعلى معدلاته
والحفاظ على ترسيخ الخلاف بين حماس وفتح
والحفاظ على 50 % عمال وفلاحين
والحفاظ على التمييز بين فئات الشعب
والحفاظ على وضع الحراسات على النقابات المهنية
__والحفاظ على كره وظلم الأخوان المسلمين
وكأننا دولة لا تدين أغلبيتها بالإسلام
__
_
_
والحفاظ على سادسه إبتدائى
وسنة الفراغ

وكله علشان خاطر
الجيل الخامس المعدل من الإنقلاب العسكرى
وإللى لبسوه غلط
توب الثورة المباركة
هو محدش قالكم
إن
جمالين فى الراس توجع

_

----------


## atefhelal

تساءلت فى عنوان موضوعك عن ماتم فى 23 يوليو 1952 وترتب عليه بقولك : ياعالم ياهو فهمونا هى حركة واللا ثورة واللا انقلاب … ؟؟ ثم طرحت تحت هذا العنوان موضوعا برأيك تقارن به ماتم فى بعض البلدان الأخرى لكى تؤكد أن الذى حدث  بمصر ليس ثورة ، لأن الثورة فى رأيك هى التى "تجيب عاليها واطيها"  ثم قلت " وده محصلش أبدا " ، وهذا تسطيح تعريفى باللفظ  "ثورة" . ولفظ الثورة كما تعرف يقابله باللغة الإنجليزية لفظ Revolution ، وعلى هذا الأساس ، وبفرض أنك جاد فى معرفة ماترتب على يوم 23 يوليو 1952 .. وهل هو ثورة أم لا .. ولكى أوفر عليك وقتك فقد اخترت تعريفين من بين عشرات التعريفات كنتيجة لبحث الكلمة Revolution   بمحرك البحث جوجل ، لكى تختار تعريفا يجيب على تساؤلك بعنوان موضوعك . 

التعريف الأول : هو حركة نقطة أو خط أو سطح حول نقطة كمركز للدوران أو حول خط  كمحور للدوران ، فيتولد عن حركة النقطة منحنى يسمى منحنى الدوران ، ويتولد عن حركة الخط سطحا يسمى سطح الدوران ، ويتولد عن حركة السطح جسما يسمى جسم الدوران . فحركة المثلث القائم الزاوية كسطح على سبيل المثال حول أحد أضلاعه يتولد عنها جسما مخروطيا ، وحركة نصف الدائرة حول القطر يتولد عنها جسما كرويا .

*التعريف الثانى :* *التغيير الجوهرى فى النظام السياسى أو فى نظام الحكم أو فى دستور البلاد ، أو إسقاط حكومة ما أو اضطرارها للتنحى عن الحكم وإحلال أخرى مكانها  بإرادة المحكومين وتحت ضغطهم …* 

*وقد حكم عبد الناصر 18 سنة تقريبا تحت إسم الشرعية الثورية وهذا شيئ عادى فى كل الثورات حتى وإن نتج عن ذلك بعض الأخطاء ، فلا تخلو ثورة من أخطاء مقابل التغيير الجذرى فى النظام السياسى* ... ولكن أن يستمر الحكم  إلى مايقرب من50 عاما أخرى وحتى الآن بتلك الشرعية تحت مسميات أخرى خادعة فهذه هى الكارثة التى جعلت مصرتنتقل من تخلف إلى تخلف أسوأ ، وأوصلها إلى حال من الضعف نال كثيرا من سيادتها واستقلال قرارها السياسى والإقتصادى  وجعلها دولة غير مؤثرة فى المحيط العربى وغير مؤثرة فى  النظام العالمى .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تساءلت فى عنوان موضوعك عن ماتم فى 23 يوليو 1952 وترتب عليه بقولك : ياعالم ياهو فهمونا هى حركة واللا ثورة واللا انقلاب … ؟؟ ثم طرحت تحت هذا العنوان موضوعا برأيك تقارن به ماتم فى بعض البلدان الأخرى لكى تؤكد أن الذى حدث  بمصر ليس ثورة ، لأن الثورة فى رأيك هى التى "تجيب عاليها واطيها"  ثم قلت " وده محصلش أبدا " ، وهذا تسطيح تعريفى باللفظ  "ثورة" . ولفظ الثورة كما تعرف يقابله باللغة الإنجليزية لفظ Revolution ، وعلى هذا الأساس ، وبفرض أنك جاد فى معرفة ماترتب على يوم 23 يوليو 1952 .. وهل هو ثورة أم لا .. ولكى أوفر عليك وقتك فقد اخترت تعريفين من بين عشرات التعريفات كنتيجة لبحث الكلمة Revolution   بمحرك البحث جوجل ، لكى تختار تعريفا يجيب على تساؤلك بعنوان موضوعك . 
> 
> التعريف الأول : هو حركة نقطة أو خط أو سطح حول نقطة كمركز للدوران أو حول خط  كمحور للدوران ، فيتولد عن حركة النقطة منحنى يسمى منحنى الدوران ، ويتولد عن حركة الخط سطحا يسمى سطح الدوران ، ويتولد عن حركة السطح جسما يسمى جسم الدوران . فحركة المثلث القائم الزاوية كسطح على سبيل المثال حول أحد أضلاعه يتولد عنها جسما مخروطيا ، وحركة نصف الدائرة حول القطر يتولد عنها جسما كرويا .
> 
> *التعريف الثانى :* *التغيير الجوهرى فى النظام السياسى أو فى نظام الحكم أو فى دستور البلاد ، أو إسقاط حكومة ما أو اضطرارها للتنحى عن الحكم وإحلال أخرى مكانها  بإرادة المحكومين وتحت ضغطهم …* 
> 
> *وقد حكم عبد الناصر 18 سنة تقريبا تحت إسم الشرعية الثورية وهذا شيئ عادى فى كل الثورات حتى وإن نتج عن ذلك بعض الأخطاء ، فلا تخلو ثورة من أخطاء مقابل التغيير الجذرى فى النظام السياسى* ... ولكن أن يستمر الحكم  إلى مايقرب من50 عاما أخرى وحتى الآن بتلك الشرعية تحت مسميات أخرى خادعة فهذه هى الكارثة التى جعلت مصرتنتقل من تخلف إلى تخلف أسوأ ، وأوصلتها إلى حال من الضعف نال كثيرا من سيادتها واستقلال قرارها السياسى والإقتصادى  وجعلها دولة غير مؤثرة فى المحيط العربى وغير مؤثرة فى  النظام العالمى .



*والعبرة بإيييه العبرة بالخواتيم
والخواتيم زى ما أنت قلت نحن متفقين عليها
ولكننا لسنا كذلك بالنسبة للبدايات
وبمعايير الأيام ديت
لو حدث إنقلاب 23 يوليو
فى عام 2009
هل كانت دول العالم أعترفت بهذا الإنقلاب العسكرى
إللى يظهر لى حسب مفهومى المحدود
ومزاجى المقفول
والذى كان ينقصه نسكافيه الصباح
أنك ما زلت تعتقد أنها 
ثورة Revolution
لأنك تحدثت عن شرعيتها وأخطائها
ثم عيبت على طول مدتها
و تذكرت
ما ذكرته انت* *من يومين*
* عن
مصطلح
"الإستقرار"
فى دستورنا المتفصل على المزاج
**أما*
*Revolve**
*
* فهو الدوران
**ولكنه ليس بد**وران شبرا

*

The Revolution of The Earth Around Our Sun
*دوران الأرض حول الشمس 
أهو دوران أم ثورة؟!
بالطبع دوران
ونحن متفقين عليه أيضا
ولن نختلف عليه أبداً
*
*



والحقيقة المؤلمة لهذه الثورة الخادعة للكثير أنها مجرد إنقلاب عسكرى
وبدون اللجوء إلى الجوجل هى
Military Coup
*

ولما الواحد برضك يجيب عاليها واطيها
فى ثورة حقيقية
لازم برضك يساويها ويبنيها من جديد
على أساسات وقواعد متينه
وعلشان نحط الأساسات لزم نهد البيت الخربان القديم واللى كان آيل للسقوط 
فى وجود دستور محترم يناسب ويلبس كل مقاس
من سمول إلى إكس إكس لارج  
مش كده برضك ولا إييه يا باشمهندس؟!

وسيبك من كل قواميس العالم القديم والحديث
فالكثير منها لا يفرق بين "الإحتلال" و"الإستعمار"!



ويقول الله سبحانه فى سورة هود

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

أنا مع أستاذ عاطف فيما يقول مع اختلاف اني مش مقتنع انها ثورة لأن على حد علمي أن لفظ ثورة لم يأت الا بعد الانقلاب العسكري بعامين و أطلق علي الحركة هذا المصطلح من أجل ضمان الولاء و التأييد الشعبي لها، و أستشهد هنا بجزء من مقال الناقد الفني طارق الشناوي في مصراوي:

"ولا يدرك الكثيرون أن اسم "محمد نجيب" ذكر في إحدى المونولوجات التي أداها "إسماعيل يس" في مطلع الثورة ولكن هذا المونولوج صار بعد ذلك مقره الدائم هو الأرشيف ممنوعاً من التداول والذي تقول كلماته "20 مليون وزيادة.. الجيش ونجيب عملوا ترتيب" وكان يقصد برقم 20 مليون عدد سكان مصر في مطلع الخمسينيات أما كلمة "ترتيب" فلقد استخدمت كبديل لكلمة "ثورة" لأن تعبير "ثورة" لم يطلق على 23 يوليو إلا بعد عامين من قيام حركة الضباط الأحرار..إلا أن الحقيقة دائماً أقوى من أي تعتيم. "

و قد يكون مقبولًا في أول سنوات هذه الحركة أن تحكم بحرص و حذر و سوء نية من أجل الحفاظ على نجاح الحركة و من أجل تنفيذ أهدافها المعلنة التي كان يحلم الشعب المصري بتحقيقها، أما أن يصبح هذا هو نظام الحكم المصري الى أبد الآبدين فهذا هو المثير للأسى و ينسف في ذاته الأهداف التي من أجلها قامت "الثورة".
ناهيك عن الطمع الذي حدث بعد نجاح الحركة و رغبة العسكر في تقاسم الكعكة المصرية و تكالبهم على المناصب في جميع مناحي الحياة، كل هذا أدى الى أن الحركة كانت حلمًا و للأسف لم تتحقق أهدافه حتى الآن، نستثني من ذلك بعض فترات حكم عبد الناصر.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أنا مع أستاذ عاطف فيما يقول مع اختلاف اني مش مقتنع انها ثورة لأن على حد علمي أن لفظ ثورة لم يأت الا بعد الانقلاب العسكري بعامين و أطلق علي الحركة هذا المصطلح من أجل ضمان الولاء و التأييد الشعبي لها، و أستشهد هنا بجزء من مقال الناقد الفني طارق الشناوي في مصراوي:
> 
> "ولا يدرك الكثيرون أن اسم "محمد نجيب" ذكر في إحدى المونولوجات التي أداها "إسماعيل يس" في مطلع الثورة ولكن هذا المونولوج صار بعد ذلك مقره الدائم هو الأرشيف ممنوعاً من التداول والذي تقول كلماته "20 مليون وزيادة.. الجيش ونجيب عملوا ترتيب" وكان يقصد برقم 20 مليون عدد سكان مصر في مطلع الخمسينيات أما كلمة "ترتيب" فلقد استخدمت كبديل لكلمة "ثورة" لأن تعبير "ثورة" لم يطلق على 23 يوليو إلا بعد عامين من قيام حركة الضباط الأحرار..إلا أن الحقيقة دائماً أقوى من أي تعتيم. "
> 
> و قد يكون مقبولًا في أول سنوات هذه الحركة أن تحكم بحرص و حذر و سوء نية من أجل الحفاظ على نجاح الحركة و من أجل تنفيذ أهدافها المعلنة التي كان يحلم الشعب المصري بتحقيقها، أما أن يصبح هذا هو نظام الحكم المصري الى أبد الآبدين فهذا هو المثير للأسى و ينسف في ذاته الأهداف التي من أجلها قامت "الثورة".
> ناهيك عن الطمع الذي حدث بعد نجاح الحركة و رغبة العسكر في تقاسم الكعكة المصرية و تكالبهم على المناصب في جميع مناحي الحياة، كل هذا أدى الى أن الحركة كانت حلمًا و للأسف لم تتحقق أهدافه حتى الآن، نستثني من ذلك بعض فترات حكم عبد الناصر.



يا باشمهندس
ألا ترى أن الفرق بين مشاركتى ومشاركتك هو مجرد 3 دقائق 
وهذا ليس كافيا لتستوعب مشاركتى!
وأكيد سلق البيض  يحتاج أكثر من مدة الــ 3 دقائق!
ولكن مازال هناك إحتمال إننا كنا نكتب فى نفس التوقيت
وأنا أعتمدت النشر قبلك بـــ  3 دقائق!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ثورة 23 يوليو بدأت كحركة لتغيير الواقع السياسى المصرى وأطلق عليها أهل السياسة لقب إنقلاب ولكنى أعتبرها ثورة كما أطلق عليها فى العالم كله بعد ذلك . ولا يعيبها عدم إشتراكها مع الثورة الفرنسية فى المذابح الرهيبة ولا مع ما حدث فى الثورة الشيوعية فى الإتحاد السوفيتى السابق أو ما حدث مع الثورة الصينية من أكلهم لأبنائهم ثم قتلهم وتصفيتهم لمن يعارضونهم . 
الثورة علمت أبناء الشعب بالمجان وأصبح منهم من تقلدوا أعلى المناصب ولم يكن يحلم أحد منهم بأن يقترب من باب أى كليه ومن يعيب السد العالى فعليه أن يتذكر السنوات العجاف التى أعتمدنا فيها على مياه بحيرة ناصر فى إستهلاكنا للمياه .
لا أقول أن الثورة بدون أخطاء ولكن المكاسب التى حققتها لمصر أكثر بكثير من أخطاء بعض أبناء الثورة أو من تسلقوا سلمها وهى بريئة منهم وإذا كانت جميع حكوماتنا تقول أنها حكومة ثورة 23 يوليو فلا ذنب للثورة فى ذلك .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الثورة علمت أبناء الشعب بالمجان وأصبح منهم من تقلدوا أعلى المناصب ولم يكن يحلم أحد منهم بأن يقترب من باب أى كليه ومن يعيب السد العالى فعليه أن يتذكر السنوات العجاف التى أعتمدنا فيها على مياه بحيرة ناصر فى إستهلاكنا للمياه .




طـه حسـين 
[ame="http://fntstc.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7210"]رائــد  التنـويــر[/ame]
1889 - 1973  

أحد أشهر الشخصيات المصرية الثقافية والفكرية في التاريخ المعاصر.
 
ولد في صعيد مصرفقد القدرة علي الإبصار في سن الثالثةتخرج من جامعة الأزهروفي عام 1918 حاز علي الدكتوراه في الفلسفة الإجتماعية من جامعة السوربون  بباريسفي 1919 تلقى دبلوم في الدراسات العليا في القانون المدني الروماني من نفس  الجامعةشغل وظائف عديدة بالجامعة متضمنا :عميد كلية الآداب بجامعة القاهرةالمشرف الثقافي بوزارة التربية والتعليمرئيس جامعة الأسكندريةمحرر مجلة الكاتب العربيتم اختيار طه حسين وزيرا للتربية والتعليم في عام 1950قدم عدد من الملاحظات اهمها تأسيس مبدأ التعليم المجاني في مصر. عندما تولى منصب وزير التعليم تمكن من ان يضع شعاره وهو "التعليم كالماء الذي نشربة والهواء الذي نتنفسة" حيذ التنفيذنجح في تعديل التعليم الإبتدائي والثانوي الي المجانية
 الجوائز
 
حاز طه حسين علي شهدات دكتوراه فخرية من جامعات اوكسفورد، ومدريد، وروماحاز علي اكثر من 36 شهادة تقدير وقلادات، سواء في مصر أو خارجها، من بينها  قلادة النيل والذي يقتصر منحها علي الملوك ووزراء الدولمنحته الأمم المتحدة جائزة لإنجازاته في مجال حقوق الإنسان
 اعماله
 
اثري المكتبة العربية بأكثر من 50 كتاب في مجالات الآدب، والتاريخ، والفلسفة،  والتعليمتم ترجمة أغلب كتبه الي العديد من اللغات الأجنبية

*
*

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

> يا باشمهندس
> ألا ترى أن الفرق بين مشاركتى ومشاركتك هو مجرد 3 دقائق 
> وهذا ليس كافيا لتستوعب مشاركتى!
> وأكيد سلق البيض  يحتاج أكثر من مدة الــ 3 دقائق!
> ولكن مازال هناك إحتمال إننا كنا نكتب فى نفس التوقيت
> وأنا أعتمدت النشر قبلك بـــ  3 دقائق!


بالفعل أستاذي العزيز لم أكن قرأت مشاركتك لأننا كنا نكتب في نفس الوقت و لم أنتبه لمشاركتك قبلي، وأتفق معك فيما جاء فيها فكان المفترض بعد استقرار الثورة و تحكمها في البلاد أثناء فترة عبد الناصر أن يتم بعد ذلك اعداد مصر "للحياة الديمقراطية السليمة" كما كانوا يدعون لكن للأسف هذا لم يحدث و استمرأوا الحكم بهذه الطريقة.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لماذا انت شاحب اللون هكذا سيدى الريس؟!
> وماذا قلت فى عيدها الـــ 57
> *
> وجدد الرئيس الالتزام بمواصلة سياسات الإصلاح الاقتصادي والاجتماعي باستكمال دعائم ديمقراطيتنا‏,‏ والتجاوب مع المعطيات الدولية الجديدة‏.‏
> 
> وأضاف أنه برغم التغيرات العديدة التي شهدتها مصر علي مدي الأعوام الــ‏57‏ الماضية‏,‏ فإن ما لم ولن يتغير هو أصالة هذا الشعب ووعيه بمحاولات النيل من وحدته‏,‏ وما يتربص به من مخاطر الإرهاب والتطرف‏,‏ مؤكدا أن مصر ستبقي غنية بمسلميها وأقباطها وعمالها وفلاحيها وطبقتها الوسطي وبعراقتها وديمقراطيتها وتماسك مجتمعها‏.‏*





> *بـريــد الأهــرام*
> 
> *44789**‏السنة 133-العدد**2009**يوليو**23**‏غرة شعبان  1430 هـ**الخميس* 
> 
> *مفهوم عهد الثورة‏!‏*
> 
> 
> *برغم مرور أكثر من نصف قرن علي قيام ثورة‏23‏ يوليو‏1952‏ فإن تحديد مفهوم عهد الثورة مازال محل خلاف بين عدد كبير ممن عاشروها وشاركوا في احداثها‏,‏ ويقول عنها الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إنها ثورة عظيمة في ايجابياتها وعظيمة أيضا في سلبياتها‏..‏ ويتساءل البعض هل تمتد إلي رحيل الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر عام‏1970‏ ـ أم أنها انتهت قبل ذلك؟ وهنا نستعرض بعض هذه الآراء‏:‏
> 
> ...


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## سلطان البوسيفى

ان الدى حدث يوم 23يولو عام 1952 فى مصر هى ثورة التى غيرت النظام من الملكى الى الجمهورىوالتى غيرت الشعب المصرى العظيم من التخلف الى التقدم فى جميع المجالات رغم المؤمرات الاستعمار الدى حاول القضاء على الثورة هده الثورة التى فتحت عقول الشعب العربى من المحيط الى الخليج فى التخلص من الاستعمار

----------


## حسام عامر

على حد معلوماتي المتواضعة إنه من البديهيات إن الثورة لا تكون إلا على يد المدنيين كالثورة الفرنسية والثورة الإيرانية وثورة 1919 
أما أي تغيير في الحياة السياسية يتم على يد العسكريين فهو يسمى إنقلاب بإجماع كل الدنيا بإستثناء أتباع العسكريين بالطبع من المنظرين والكتاب

----------


## Rasputin

> *ياعالم يا هووو فهمونا هى حركه ولا ثورة ولا إنقلاب ؟*


*حركة*  :Clown:

----------

